# Carneville



## paolo (Sep 25, 2009)

I've been invited to this, but I can't find a shred of anything about it on t'interweb. All I've been told is that it's in Bristol.

Anyone know any details, or even better some kind of official web site?


----------



## Gerry1time (Sep 25, 2009)

These chaps - http://www.invisiblecircus.co.uk/, still, I think, 'squatting' the old police station in town.

Always a jolly show, the compere's ace for one.


----------



## paolo (Sep 25, 2009)

Gerry1time said:


> These chaps - http://www.invisiblecircus.co.uk/, still, I think, 'squatting' the old police station in town.
> 
> Always a jolly show, the compere's ace for one.



Excellent, that's the gig - cheers sir.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Sep 27, 2009)

Did you go? I went and it was so fucking immense!!


----------



## paolo (Sep 27, 2009)

i_hate_beckham said:


> Did you go? I went and it was so fucking immense!!





My invite is for next weekend - extra dates it appears.


----------

